# HELP!



## kymzilla (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, so we just got our golden 3 weeks ago, and within that first week it dropped about 2 inches of its tail, and I freaked. I read a few places sometimes they do that as a defense mechanism, but just today it did it again!
a little less than an inch, i'd say. It hasnt been pinched in anything or pulled on at all.

Why does it keep dropping its tail?

As soon as I noticed this time, I put it in the tub to clean it off and i inspected it and eventually it just tail whipped it off. Doesnt seem to be sensitive to me touching it at all.

Took some pictures.

Someone please tell me this isnt something terrible.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 18, 2012)

Did it break when you were around, or did you just notice it? They will drop them if pinched or held by a predator, but it can also happen because of shedding difficulties called 'ringing,' where a ring of dead skin won't shed, and cuts off part of the tail (or much worse, legs/toes.) 

My blue (10yr ago) came to me in bad shape and ended up dropping two segments of his tail in the first couple weeks because of ringing. Luckily it was just the tail, which grows back... but just not as pretty (usually all black).

Can you post a hq closeup pic of his tail? If it is shedding issues, I'd suggest long bathtub soaks followed by a coat of lotion. 

I give MacGyver a coat of Palmer's Coco Butter Formula w/Vitamin E after every bath, and it keeps his skin soft and shiny. He also smells really nice (like coconuts) =)


----------



## james.w (Aug 18, 2012)

They won't just drop the tail for no reason, something would have to be holding onto it. It could be from bad shed as todeyius said or if he tail whips a lot he could be damaging it by hitting it on things.


----------



## kymzilla (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm thinking its thinking we're trying to eat it or something, because they've both been clean pieces that just seem to come off. The tail doesnt look like its shedding, but then again i dont know what a tegu tail shed looks like as this is my first.






is the best shot i can get of the segment that she whipped off, the end that is attatched to her looks nothing like this piece, it looks like it was cauterized almost, no hanging pieces like this one.


And as far as something holding it, thats what we think caused the first time, she would try to leap out of out hands from 4 feet high and we'd wind up holding her tail between our thumb and palm to keep her tail still.

so we stopped doing that, and we were fixing her tank today because she got inbehind the backround we have and when i went to get her out of the rubbermaid tub we had put her in, i noticed her tail.
Which, the 2 hours prior to us rescuing her from behind the backround, had not looked like that at all.

Can tegu's be like rats, and chew off thier own tails?


----------



## kymzilla (Aug 18, 2012)

I didnt know you could use human body lotion on a tegu. seems strange.






this is Xibulbas enclosure. reptisun 10 UVA/UVB florecent bulb and a ceramic heat emitter over its basking spot.
You can see her loungin there. 

Maybe us rescuing her stressed her out, who knows.

Its hard because i want to handle her as much as i can so she's tame and wont bite my fingers off, but i dont want to stress her out.

My plan is to leave her alone for the next few days, and if shes out and wandering i'll take her out and just let her roam around on her own.

Shes just so small and fast and i have too many things for her to hide under in my apartment.

Im hoping this is the hardest thing/moment i'll have with her. I hope she gets big fast.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Aug 18, 2012)

Let her get used to you being around her without touching her before u try handling her. If she still thinks of you as a threat, her freaking out from handling will reinforce that threat.

I'd also hold off on letting her free roam until she is comfortable with you handling her because if you have to catch it will probably freak her out and lead to a 20 minute chase. 

Trying to hold/catch a tegu by the tail is futile because if they are freaked out enough to run, they are also freaked out enough to drop their tail.

And congrats on your new friend =)


----------



## kymzilla (Aug 18, 2012)

My husband seems to think getting another little golden that this one was with would make her feel more comfortable. Not sure how I feel about that.

So, for putting lotion on them, can i use any kind of lotion with vitamin E? I have some vitamin e stuff from my tattoos. Would that work?
or does it have to be something special that doesnt hav certain things in it?


----------



## kymzilla (Aug 19, 2012)

Gave Xibulba a nice long soak in a tub with some Zilla "shead ease" in the hopes that it will help with whatever is going on with her tail if it is indeed ringing.

She proceeded to crawl all over me afterwards.

Made the choice to drop the ceramic heat emmiter and bought a 160w exo terra solar glo. She seems WAY more active now. Also grabbed her a few pinkies to try for tomorrow, hopfully she will eat them as she hasnt been eating much, but i dont know how much one her size is supposed to eat. She still poops everyday, so.

Anyways, take a look!


----------

